# hi people black market



## rlee560 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got some new paint and fork dude


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Schweet. Your pedals look anorexic...Atomlab Trailkings? If so, they are even thinner than I thought. Did you build the wheels yourself? Any clue on the weight of it? Thought about a decalless fork?

Beautiful Black Market...but I repeat myself.

Tim


----------



## rlee560 (Jan 6, 2008)

The pedals are Atomlab GI. I built the front wheel. It is actually the first wheel I have ever built.  27lb 8oz. The rear wheel is super heavy. I have another pimplite rim I am going to swap out for the pimp thats on it.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love to see BlkMrkts. I like how the fork, brake and caliper are all "silver". I like the red nipples and red axle. You need to do the same on the back...Nice.

Which fork is that exactly? An air fork I assume? Less than 27.5lbs is light. Which TT tires are you running? Kevlar?


----------



## rlee560 (Jan 6, 2008)

Its actually right at 27.5 I just weighed it again. They are the folding bead kevlar tires. Te fork is a Float R at 80mm. I could probably lose another pound with a new rear wheel it is heavy.

Black Market Riot 22"
Black Market Bars
Black Market stem
Fox Float R 80mm
Riot stick seat post
S&M slim seat
Profile race cranks 6inch titanium spindle
S&M tuff man sprocket 28
Atomlab GI pedals
Atomlab pimp 9mm bolt on front hub
pimplite front 
Atomlab SS rear hub 13t
pimp rear rim
tabletop tires
kmc 710sl chain
Duo Doyle grips
27lbs 8oz


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok nice. I had to know how you got to 27.5lbs. Now I know. Ti spindle, Kevlar TT and a ~2lb lighter fork than my Argyle. Nice build.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nice dude, i'm startin to get pretty close to having a mob built up. maybe done by this weekend... arrg...


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, your the guy wanting to know about cranks right? Well the profiles would be killer on that ride. Get a small sproket, like a 25 tooth and run an 11 or 12 mini-driver in the rear, your MOB would kill. Check my user profile for a picture of my raw finish DJ with black profiles. Also the chrome would look killer too! Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah i think i'm going to go the profile route. but i'm running a 1x9, so bmx cranks with a 32t blk mrkt sproket and lg1 with a 12-23 cassette in the back.

sorry about the hijack, just spreadin the blk mrkt love


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I am always looking for a need to post an unwarranted gratuitous photo of my Riot:










08' Riot - 21.5" tt, horizontal drops 
RockShox Argyle 318 - lowered to 80mm
Shadow Conspiracy Torrid cranks, 175mm 
Woodman Bill SS rear hub, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes 
Woodman Bill LTi front, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes
Deity bar
Tree splined 24t chainring, 1/8"
'We the people' integrated headset, 1-1/8"
Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium pedals
Thomson stem, 50mm
Thomson post, 27.2mm
BB7 manual brake caliper
Avid Speed Dial 7 lever
KMC 710 SL chain
Profile euro bb 
12t Mosh 1/8" cog
Surely clamp
Shadow Conspiracy white cable
Kenda K-Rad tires, 26 x 2.25"
ODI lock-on BMX grips 
Fly seat

I have a brand new Macneil SL seat waiting for the Ceneca pivotal post due in anytime...


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

euroford said:


> nice dude, i'm startin to get pretty close to having a mob built up. maybe done by this weekend... arrg...


are those magura brakes? what size is that rotor in the front?

btw. nice ride, will you keep it raw or...?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Very Nice! rLee I like your bike alot. The whole thing looks great!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

teoz said:


> are those magura brakes? what size is that rotor in the front?
> 
> btw. nice ride, will you keep it raw or...?


yeah they are Marta SL's. i'm running a 203mm in the front just simply so i can keep my bottlerocket and my mob running compatible wheelsets. i wanna be able to slap the urban tires onto the brocket easy, and the nobbies in case i want to run some 4x with the mob.

it came with a mat clearcoat from s&m, TOTALY keeping it that way! lovin it!

obviously, its not stayin normally with that front tire!


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

your blackmarket it super sick, I have a riot also and i am thinking of getting it painted flat black. 

build:
riot frame
argyle lowerd down to 85mm
deity bar and stem 25.4 pictured with truvativ holzfeller combo
profile cranks
profile sprocket
profile hubs
wtb laserdisk dh rims
kmc chain
macneal seat and post combo
avid juuicy 7 brake
now i am running 2.4 mutano raptors but there are holyroller 2.3's in the pic
heres some pics..


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

PeterLucas - How so you like the rear Profile? I am thinking about the same one to replace my Woodman SS in the future. I would go with a 12t Ti driver. Any spacing issues with chainline? Looks awesome..


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

I have had no problems with the chainline. I am not sure what it would be like with a mountain bike crank and bb set up. Its perfect with the whole profile setup. I would decoe
nd this hub to anyone that wants a great singlespeed park/dirt hub. Plus it sounds sicker than any other hub out there I think.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

What do you think about using Riot with 24" wheels? Absolutely sucks or not?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

euroford said:


> sorry about the hijack, just spreadin the blk mrkt love












I'll bite, here's my Black Mrkt love:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

mesier said:


> What do you think about using Riot with 24" wheels? Absolutely sucks or not?


lame. if you want 24's get something made for 24's!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm loving these Black Market bikes :thumbsup: 

Must...resist...urge...to...add...one...to...the... stable.


----------



## rlee560 (Jan 6, 2008)

Laced up a new rear rim. Now 27lbs 3oz


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

euroford said:



> nice dude, i'm startin to get pretty close to having a mob built up. maybe done by this weekend... arrg...


hey where did you get that fox 36? i really want one of those for mine


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

please take the stickers off that fox fork and then it will be like perfect


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> please take the stickers off that fox fork and then it will be like perfect


already beat ya to it...










finished build coming as soon as carter gets me my darn der hanger.....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

euroford said:


> already beat ya to it...
> 
> finished build coming as soon as carter gets me my darn der hanger.....


Damn Tim, your pad is fly as hell.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks man! and well, the view is okay i guess... ya know, the dog seams to like it at least.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

oh how i like clean bikes. now whoevers got that black one at the top needs to do the same.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i even took it one step further and stripped the ano off the fork knobs.










(aww dang, i gotta see if i can get the colored logo's off those tires...)


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

euroford said:


> already beat ya to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that white thing your TV? If I had a TV that big, I'd never leave the house LOL.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

when i occasionally do watch tv i use my regular 36", but yeah thats my 10' wide front projection movie screen. its hooked up to the cable as well, looking forward to seeing the redwings in the playoffs in hd!

i kind of don't fk around when i decide to build something.


----------



## BlkMrktMondo (Nov 8, 2007)

*Very nice builds...*

Nice bikes, fellas; keep up the sick builds!!

We're lovin' it!


----------



## BlkMrktMondo (Nov 8, 2007)

BlkMrktMondo said:


> Nice bikes, fellas; keep up the sick builds!!
> 
> We're lovin' it!


Thanks for supporting a rider owned company -


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> oh how i like clean bikes. now whoevers got that black one at the top needs to do the same.


Talking about mine??










I kind of like the white stickers here and there. I do plan to RIT dye the red plastic parts on the lever and caliper and remove the stickers from the rims. Maybe even de-ano the blue knob on the Argyle.

But I ain't taking off the stickers...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

no not urs. the very first one needs to clean the fox fork up.

yours looks good with the stuff its got on it. that first one would just be so much more stealth and sweet if it got rid of the fox crap.

euroford - that looks even better with no ano. good job.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

euroford said:


> lame. if you want 24's get something made for 24's!


hear that a lot....till people ride my MOB with 24's (will be 26 soon but only cause having a 24" besides a bmx is stupid).

It actually rides well, just feels very low but personally, I like it better than a 26" specced MOB (or any other frame), that said, I'm a bmxer so I'm used to low bikes....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah, theres a guy with a riot on 24's out at the shop that says he loves it. i'm just kind of a smartarse thats all.

personally, if i wanted 24's i'd get a usb molly though.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Great rigs. Cool collie! Dobie owner myself.


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey so i got a 36 talas on my blackmarket, i was wondering if there was any way to drop the travel down to 80mm?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nope.

you can use shims on the float to set it up however you want, but the talas just does its thing.


----------



## escobeer (Apr 10, 2008)

I jus ordered my riot today these are da specs

Frame - Riot Green 21.5
Rear Wheel - Atomlab Pimp Rim On Pimp Hub SS (White Spokes on Red Nipples)
Front Wheel - Halo Combat White 20mm
Brake - Avid BB5 
Lever - Odyssey Mono-lever
Cable - Animal Slick 
Bars - Atomlab LTD Race bars
Stem - Atomlab Pimp 50mm
Cranks - Madera Black 175 mm
Pedals- Demolition Purple Platforms
Tires- Holly Roller
Post - Cheap 
Seat - Coalition Slim or KHS's White Plastic seat
Chain - KMC Gold Chain
Sprocket- Profile Imperial Purple 28t
Freewheel - 13t Odyssey
Grips - Season Skaggle Purple
Fork - Dmr trailblade 2 20mm White

Pics will be up as soon as every thing is put together looking at two weeks right now but guarantied sick setup:thumbsup:

but i do have sum ?'s how do u like riding the 30x13t setup and any one have any suggestions for a burly rear tire good for street an park im looking at the kiniption but its kinda flimsy i kinda ride a bit hard???


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

White spokes, red nipples, purple chainring/pedals/grips and a gold chain on a green frame. Wow - that should be easy to spot.

Congrats on the build.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

I am getting a 357 since my saber broke in three! I absolutely can't wait to get it! I would love to build up a mob but I really dont have the money =(


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

escobeer said:


> I jus ordered my riot today these are da specs
> 
> Frame - Riot Green 21.5
> Rear Wheel - Atomlab Pimp Rim On Pimp Hub SS (White Spokes on Red Nipples)
> ...


You called Deity sh!t weak (without understanding the properties of metals or having any evidence to back it up) so you buy the Atomlab bars instead... the bars that have had quite a few instances of failure? There's a reason they contain the word "Race" and were discontinued.

The BB5 is a meh brake. Might as well have sprung for the extra few bucks for a BB7... The ROAD BB7 at that... The Mono-Lever pulls a different amount of cable than a v-brake lever. The cable pull is closer to that of a road brake. On top of that, the BB7 uses a bigger pad, is easier to find pads for, feels better, and offers more adjustment.

If you want a tire that's damn near bombproof (and the weight reflects it) - Maxxis Hookworm. Most of the lighter tires have pretty flimsy sidewalls.

Just a heads up... I know this kid. He actually does ride pretty hard, wouldn't call him the most knowledgable guy when it comes to bikes though.


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*Try a scotchbrite disc*

A green scotch brite disc on a 1/4" shaft with an electric drill or air die grinder will get the tire labels off toot sweet.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

.....


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Those are some damm schweet as bikes!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

ill post pics of my 25 or so pound riot whn the fork is back on. i took it of to race xc with it.(reba).


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> ill post pics of my 25 or so pound riot whn the fork is back on. i took it of to race xc with it.(reba).


A Reba, come on! Get a real fork designed for jumping.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

RYAN E... why is your RMB posted in a thread about BlkMrkt bikes? There aren't even any BlkMrkt parts on it.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> RYAN E... why is your RMB posted in a thread about BlkMrkt bikes? There aren't even any BlkMrkt parts on it.


Ahh f*uck I didn't even realize.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Ahh f*uck I didn't even realize.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Awesome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## escobeer (Apr 10, 2008)

Well since i got a new color scheme i kinda got a new build mostly from danscomp /atomlab/blackmarket

Frame: Green Riot
Cranks: Madera Protocol Black 175mm
Pedals: Odyssey Trail LE Black N Red 
Bars: Atomlab Black General Issue
Stem: Shadown Conspiracy Attack Red
Brake: Avid BB7
Cable: Animal Illegal Red
Tires: Maxxis Holy Rollers
Rear Wheel: Atomlab Pimp rim black and chrome spokes with red nipples
Front Wheel: ???
Grips: Season Skaggle Black
Sprocket: Stolen Engagement Ring Red
Chain: KMC 710
Seat: Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Slim Seat Red/Black
Bar Ends - Stolen Red
Fork:White DMR Trailblade 2

pics will be up in a bit just waiting for the rear wheel and fork and its done


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

So, i did a big overhaul on my blackmarket by getting a new frame, fork, bar, grips, tires, and seat. I have a blackmarket stem coming in the mail, then the only two things im gonna get now is a ti spindle for my profiles, and new pedals but i dont know what pedals to get. I want a thin pedal with a large platform. i was thinking atomlabs, but they are kinda heavy, my bike weighs 27.5 right now and i want to keep it sub 28. let me know what pedals you would put on it. 
thanks!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I just changed shoes to 5.10 BA51C and I noted that my Wellgo MG-1 were biting into the shoe a lot. I really had "too much" traction. So I just swapped and purchased a pair of MG-52. Less number of pins and similar dimensions. 

I already swapped out the tall pins and put all lower pins on the MG-1 from another pedal set. Even the smallest were still too tall. I removed like 3 pins from each side of each pedal but still noted the wearing of the shoes.

Now with the MG-52 more of the shoe is on the pedal body and barely touches the pins. I will tell tomorrow how they feel on the 1st ride...


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice bikes everyone.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's my Black Market Mob I got together a couple months ago. For those who really know the Mob may have been going WTF when they saw that I have horizontal dropouts, derailleur cable mounts, and ISCG tabs. 

Yes, this is one of the early new Black Market 4X frames. The head angle is 1 degree slacker, the BB is 0.2" lower, and it has an 83 mm BB, so there's tons of tire clearance (but not much chainring clearance - 32 T is the largest that will fit). I pretty much only use the bike for 4X racing and a little playin' around on jumps.

Yes, this thing rocks!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

here's to the 1x9 mobs!










vert dropout mob frame
profile cranks w/ lg1 and 32t blk mrkt sproket
fox 36 rc2 float @ 80mm
magura marta sl brakes 203f 160r
x9 mech w dura ace 12-23 cassette and xtr chain
dx32 rims, king hubs, dt rev spokes
holy rollers, 2.4f 2.2r
thomson stem n post
deity bars
blk mrkt seat

31.6 pounds


----------



## dangerider (Jun 27, 2008)

JESUS! These bikes are so friggen nice. Does anyone even ride them? hah


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i ride mine 9 days out of 10! how could you knott? the thing is so damn fun! especially when you live in downtown chicago and can ride it to work, then the dirtjumps are a 10 minute ride from the house as well.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol, seemed like a good place to put mine up again, looking to let another person share it as theirs...


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

rlee560 said:


> I got some new paint and fork dude


so what does it cost to build one of these?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

dubs chops said:


> so what does it cost to build one of these?


About the same as it costs to build one of these:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

hey demo, what headset are you running there? looks way sharper than the stock fsa on mine.

not to mention, i got tired of trying to fine the one little ball that fell out of my upper cup and careened around on the hardwood floor. its been operating fine, but its on the 'too be replaced' list.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

Yhat still doesn't give me an idea of price. Is it cheaper to just buy the blk mrkt .357?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Euro - It is a WeThePeople integrated 45/45 headset. I love it. Simple and cartridge. 

Dubs - I forgot to add a price at the end... Here is a parts list and average pricing:

08' Mob - 21.5" tt, horizontal drops $600
RockShox Argyle 318 - lowered to 80mm $450
Profile cranks, 175mm , w/Titanium spindle + bolts, Profile Euro BB $275
Profile SS disc rear hub w/Titanium Shimano cassette, 36h, laced to EX721, DT spokes $300
Profile non-disc front hub, 36h, EX721, DT spokes $200
Deity bar $60
Tree splined 24t chainring, 1/8” $65
'We the people' integrated headset, 1-1/8” $30
Wellgo MG-52 Magnesium pedals $50
Thomson stem, 50mm $70
Macneil pivotal post, 27.2mm $35
Macneil SL saddle $35
BB7 manual brake caliper $60
Avid Speed Dial 7 lever $20
KMC 710 SL chain $25
12t Mosh 1/8" cog $7
Shadow Conspiracy white cable $10
Kenda K-Rad tires, 26 x 2.25” $40
ODI Rogue lock-on grips $12

Total ~ $ 2300

Keep in mind that the .357 is the Riot frame - not the Mob frame. Plus most of the builds on here are custom. The parts that come on the .357 are good, but not selective high-end parts. The .357 is around $ 1,000. It is a decent build.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

sweet i love building custom stuff in all my hobbies so i'm sure it wont be long untill i start one here as well.it will be a long time untill my riding can warrant $2300 though.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

omg... i feel sick to my stomach...

demo-9 encouraged me to do a quick add-up of my build and it came to over $4500. to make matters worse, that is only how it sits in the above photo. its on its 3rd seat, 3rd wheelset, 2nd cassette, 2nd sprocket, and i know right now of at least a couple of upgrades for the near future.

this is a sickness. oh well, at least i sold the race cars, getting my custom rig tendencies out on the bikes is a bargain by comparison.


----------

